# Looking for boarding in Southern IL



## David Juvers (Jun 27, 2011)

*Horse Boarding*

We are located 3 miles north of Carterville, IL Between Marion & Carbondale. We charge $100.00 mo. for pasture bording and $250.00 per mo. for stall boarding. Call Dave [email protected] 618-534-5632 anytime.


----------

